# Does Sthil have a stolen saw annoucement



## shopteacher (Dec 21, 2008)

I was wondering if Sthil has a stolen saw announcement that they send out to their dealers. If not they should. It would be easy to contact Stihl and have them brodcast description or serial numbers of stolen equipment to all their dealers. As insentive they might offer a bounty on any recovered equipment. I just lost my O36 serial number 231740332. I bought it new so I know it registared to me and one dealer I contacted and confirmed I was the listed owner. I replaced it with a 361 but would love to recover the O36. I'd be happy to pay a bounty on the return of the saw and a bigger one on the prick that took it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 21, 2008)

shopteacher said:


> I was wondering if Sthil has a stolen saw announcement that they send out to their dealers. If not they should. It would be easy to contact Stihl and have them brodcast description or serial numbers of stolen equipment to all their dealers. As insentive they might offer a bounty on any recovered equipment. I just lost my O36 serial number 231740332. I bought it new so I know it registared to me and one dealer I contacted and confirmed I was the listed owner. I replaced it with a 361 but would love to recover the O36. I'd be happy to pay a bounty on the return of the saw and a bigger one on the prick that took it.



While that isn't a bad idea, it really wouldn't do much as for getting your saw back. First off, barely any dealers take trade ins. Second, most saws that are stolen are running saws, no need for service. Third, you would have to be really stupid to try and deal a stolen saw to a dealer which probably just sold a new saw to the guy who got robbed. 

Dealers do look at saws if something is fishy. All stihl saws have the serial number marked inside of the case. So if the serial number is scratched off, then the deal should split the case. My dealer has done it a few times.

A bulletin board at the dealer with descriptions of stolen saws would be a good tool to get the word out.

Hopefully you find your saw. I like the 036 better than the 361.


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 21, 2008)

*2387 something*

I just bought one off ebay...thought I would check..but 2387 is as far as I got..knew it didn't match yours and dammmmnnnnn it's too cold to stand out there with a t-shirt. I hope you find the thief..ridiculous but I think concealed carry is overrated..I think everyone should be able to carry a pistol or rifle. cut down on the stupid crimes and gangs. Ken


----------



## lcso10 (Dec 23, 2008)

As far as I know there is no list from Stihl. My Stihl distrbutor does however send out a list if a dealership gets taken. I have recovered a few Stihl units in the past when I go to do a warranty claim or to see when the unit was bought. File your stolen unit with your local police or sheriff department. They can enter the unit into the NCIS system and if anyone who suspects if stolen calls in with the serial number, then there local cops can tell them if its on there. Sorry for your loss. There is nothing I hate worse than a theif.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2009)

*concealed carry is stupid.*



KodiakKen said:


> I just bought one off ebay...thought I would check..but 2387 is as far as I got..knew it didn't match yours and dammmmnnnnn it's too cold to stand out there with a t-shirt. I hope you find the thief..ridiculous but I think concealed carry is overrated..I think everyone should be able to carry a pistol or rifle. cut down on the stupid crimes and gangs. Ken



if it worked,cops would carry concealed.to hell with yuppies feelings.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Jan 18, 2009)

*Stihl blacklist*

Yes...there is a Stihl "blacklist" for stolen saws. I got hit too recently.  I received one of the saws as payment for a job and contacted a Stihl dealer to retrieve the serial number. I gave him the name and address of the gentleman that originally purchased the saw and the dealer was able to pull the serial for me and then asked if I'd like to blacklist the saws in their database. Well hells yeah!! Anyway...I had to contact a Gold Certified Dealer and the gentleman said that any dealer has the resources to check the serial numbers of any Stihl product and pull up the history...complete with the original registered name, address and phone number. The dealer just has to take the time to run the numbers. So...not sure this helps answer your question, but I'm certain it doesn't really help anything. Dealers don't have the time to check every piece that comes through the door....unless you get really lucky I'm guessing not many saws get recovered this way. Although it is a nice service to provide for customers.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Jan 24, 2009)

fishercat said:


> if it worked,cops would carry concealed.to hell with yuppies feelings.




go hug a hippy...i love conceal carry.......


----------



## superfire (Jan 30, 2009)

*another couple ideas*

me i engrave the jug and several out the way areas. also i use a black light ink system. me i had a old piece of krap husky returned to me after it was stolen due to the sob trying to pawn my saw with plainly engraved drivers license on the saw in three places. the :censored: tried say he bought from me ha


----------

